# Bell County, TX Goats (Temple, Belton, Killeen, Ft Hood)



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey all in Bell County and the surrounding areas, looks like there a few more GTOs around here every month! Its time to start our own GTGs and try to bring some of ya'll to show off your rides!

If you are in the area and are interested, just post a note here.

Plus, with PSN a month away, sure would be nice to plan a cruise to Dallas! Maybe even link up with the Austin crew again along the way.


----------



## Terrance27 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm in Killeen, just got my goat today. Hit me up if you want to do something.


----------



## Whannanna (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm In Killeen, 04 M6 Blk/Blk Hit me up. 
Are there any Tracks around in bell county?


----------



## Texas Bulldog (Jul 2, 2006)

I am in College Station and own 2 GTO's a '67 and a '68. Let me know if you guys get together , I would make the drive. We are having an open car show here in College Station June 9th and 10th, sure would like to see a goatfest happening occur then.
TB


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey pm me anytime you guys head to Dallas and I'll try an meet up with you guys/gals.


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Fat nick, where in Denton are you? I live next to the Texas Motor Speedway. Please let me know when DFW things go down. I will be glad to meet up with some fellow Goat owners


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Over near Ghetto Triangle Mall off of loop 288. Trust me I've been trying to find out too dude. I need to check the LS1GTO board for some of the other DFW owners. I'll keep you posted.....


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah sounds good, let me know!


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm moving back to Dallas within a month, I would love to see all the local goats. Keep me posted on any get togethers, I get so excited just driving mine, i can't imagine the level of awesome I would feel seeing all our goats in one place. Just thinking about it gives me goosebumps!!!


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

He's back!

I've been on assignment to N. VA, just returned to Texas...now in Temple. Lot's more goats than before, hope to meet up with a few of ya'll in some GTGs as the temps get warmer after the holidays.


----------



## Zulu (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm in Temple, and thus far, have raced a blue GTO and a red GTO...
but I don't think I've seen yours yet.

The red one I raced was a 5.7 I think.


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

I am here in Frisco, Tx...Count me in if anything comes to DFW.


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

Zulu said:


> I'm in Temple, and thus far, have raced a blue GTO and a red GTO...
> but I don't think I've seen yours yet.
> 
> The red one I raced was a 5.7 I think.


You go to Temple Academy, that is the only track I been to around here since I have been back. 

I would be glad to line up against ya.


----------



## OM NOM NOM (Nov 17, 2008)

hey guys...new member here from Copperas Cove. won't be home again till next June, but i'll be checking in every now and again to see if we can get some sort of gtg going around that time.


----------

